# Commisso - Milan sta per tramontare. Il club pagherà le conseguenze.



## admin (27 Giugno 2018)

Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan: Le sensazioni sono negative, dagli Usa e da Milano. Commisso Milan difficilmente si farà. Li non vuole vendere perchè vuole scatenare un'asta nei prossimi mesi. Potrebbero ripresentarsi i Ricketts, Ross, L'arabo e perchè no anche Commisso. Il Milan fa gola a tanti. 

A pagarne sarà il Milan. Il club rossonero sarà incastrato sul mercato e soprattutto dalle Uefa. Sarà difficilissimo se non impossibile ribaltare la sentenza della Uefa al TAR. E poi ci sarà una multa da pagare.

*Attenzione, leggete *----) http://www.milanworld.net/mw-non-e-un-forum-su-giornalisti-e-fonti-vt64211.html

---------

Ultime news sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, un riepilogo.

Leggete e quotate

Carlo Festa:"Quella di Li potrebbe essere solo pre-tattica per cercare di strappare le condizioni migliori da Commisso, oppure sta aspettando la contromossa dei Ricketts. Oggi si dovrebbe sapere qualcosa in più".

Carlo Festa de Il Sole 24 Ore (news precedenti): la trattativa tra Commisso e Yonghong Li è ufficialmente interrotta. Per la seconda volta in pochi giorni. 

Commisso offriva pagamento del debito, 150 mln per il calciomercato e gestione club. Aveva anche un progetto stadio. Li sarebbe rimasto col 30% delle quote ma senza incassare nulla.

Li rischia di restare ostaggio di Eliott ed aspetta un'offerta dei Ricketts, che potrebbe arrivare a breve considerato che si sta lavorando tantissimo per concludere presto la due diligence. 

Ansa: YongHong Li ha interrotto le trattative per la cessione del Milan a Commisso. Tale mossa ha suscitato il disappunto del magnate americano che adesso è preoccupato. Secondo Commisso serve subito un azionista forte per fronteggiare al meglio la situazione con l'Uefa. L'interruzione delle trattative dipende dal fatto che Li sia pronto a restituire ad Elliott i 32 milioni.

Montanari (Milano Finanza): Li valuta il Milan almeno 1 miliardo di Euro, da cui decurtare 350 milioni da ridare a Elliott, quindi Li vuole come minimo 650 milioni cash. La valutazione obiettivamente è un po' altina.
----------------------------------

News precedenti


La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018, conferma le indiscrezioni già riportate. Ieri la trattativa tra Li e Commisso per la cessione del Milan sembrava ad un passo dalla chiusura positiva. Poi è cambiato tutto, per l'ennesima volta: probabilmente Li non si accontenta di tenere una quota inferiore al 20%. O forse sta aspettando il rilancio da parte dei Ricketts. Li vorrebbe capire se la loro offerta è migliorabile, magari con l'ingresso di soci.

In ogni caso, Commisso ha dato l'ultimatum: vuole il sì di Li entro 24 ore o salterà tutto.

Ieri sono circolate anche altre indiscrezioni: la prima racconta che a prendere tempo (in attesa della sentenza Uefa) sia stato Commisso mentre la seconda che Li sia pronto a versare i 32 milioni ad Elliott in modo da avere più tempo per cercare offerte. Ma se il Milan venisse bastonato da Uefa e TAS, perderebbe valore.

Repubblica in edicola cita le news già riportate su Commisso vicino all'acquisto del Milan con Yonghong Li in minoranza al 15-20%. Il quotidiano aggiunge che Ross si sarebbe defilato perchè vede qualcosa di poco chiaro in queste richieste (di restare con una quota di minoranza) da parte di Li. I Ricketts, invece, preferirebbero che il Milan finisse ad Elliott per poi trattare direttamente col fondo. 

Li vuole restare in minoranza in modo da conservare una garanzia nei confronti dei debiti che ha accumulato in Cina. 

Ieri sera ha iniziato a circolare la voce secondo la quale Li avrebbe trovato i 32 mln da versare ad Elliott.

News dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 27 giugno 2018. Il quotidiano conferma che è in corso una "partita a scacchi" tra Commisso e Yonghong Li che vuole prendersi tutto il tempo a disposizione. Commisso, invece, ha fretta. E' stata una giornata, quella di ieri, fatta di accelerazioni e frenate in pochissimo tempo.

Non si può escludere nulla, nemmeno che Li trovi i 32 milioni e rimborsi Elliott. In corsa ci sono sempre i Ricketts, che provano a recuperare terreno.

Nonostante le difficoltà, comunque, Commisso sembra vicino a prendere il Milan. Le prossime 24-48 ore possono essere decisive. Le parti potrebbero firmare un accordo vincolante. Li potrebbe restare col 20% delle quote.

Se dovesse saltare tutto, Yoghong Li rischierebbe di perdere tanti soldi. Un accordo converrebbe a tutti. E l'accordo potrebbe arrivare nelle prossime ore.​


----------



## ScArsenal83 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan: Le sensazioni sono negative, dagli Usa e da Milano. Commisso Milan difficilmente si farà. Li non vuole vendere perchè vuole scatenare un'asta nei prossimi mesi. Potrebbero ripresentarsi i Ricketts, Ross, L'arabo e perchè no anche Commisso. Il Milan fa gola a tanti.
> 
> A pagarne sarà il Milan. Il club rossonero sarà incastrato sul mercato e soprattutto dalle Uefa. Sarà difficilissimo se non impossibile ribaltare la sentenza alla Uefa. E poi ci sarà una multa da pagare.



Ok...Mr. Lì in Cina non lo troveremo mai, ma meglio che Han Lì non si faccia più vedere a Milano..altrimenti lo accoppano.


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2018)

Rendiamoci conto che in questo club la parte sportiva ormai non conta più nulla.

E' tutta una fiction. Che sia maledetto Silvio Berlusconi.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan: Le sensazioni sono negative, dagli Usa e da Milano. Commisso Milan difficilmente si farà. * Li non vuole vendere perchè vuole scatenare un'asta nei prossimi mesi*. Potrebbero ripresentarsi i Ricketts, Ross, L'arabo e perchè no anche Commisso. Il Milan fa gola a tanti.
> 
> A pagarne sarà il Milan. Il club rossonero sarà incastrato sul mercato e soprattutto dalle Uefa. Sarà difficilissimo se non impossibile ribaltare la sentenza della Uefa al TAR. E poi ci sarà una multa da pagare.
> 
> ...



E non poteva pensarci prima di far perdere tempo a tutti? (non parlo di noi -anche se...- ma di chi ci ha lavorato a questa trattativa)


----------



## luis4 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan: Le sensazioni sono negative, dagli Usa e da Milano. Commisso Milan difficilmente si farà. Li non vuole vendere perchè vuole scatenare un'asta nei prossimi mesi. Potrebbero ripresentarsi i Ricketts, Ross, L'arabo e perchè no anche Commisso. Il Milan fa gola a tanti.
> 
> A pagarne sarà il Milan. Il club rossonero sarà incastrato sul mercato e soprattutto dalle Uefa. Sarà difficilissimo se non impossibile ribaltare la sentenza della Uefa al TAR. E poi ci sarà una multa da pagare.
> 
> ...



ok finiremo nelle mani di elliot adesso o a ottobre, un po di pazienza.


----------



## Garrincha (27 Giugno 2018)

Ma nessuno gli da un miliardo, o 700 milioni e il 20% delle azioni da rivendere adesso come pensa di trovarlo tra sei mesi?


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Giugno 2018)

Lavapiatti schifoso tornatene nel tombino dove ti hanno trovato!!!!


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan: Le sensazioni sono negative, dagli Usa e da Milano. Commisso Milan difficilmente si farà. Li non vuole vendere perchè vuole scatenare un'asta nei prossimi mesi. *Potrebbero ripresentarsi i Ricketts, Ross, L'arabo e perchè no anche Commisso.* Il Milan fa gola a tanti.
> 
> A pagarne sarà il Milan. Il club rossonero sarà incastrato sul mercato e soprattutto dalle Uefa. Sarà difficilissimo se non impossibile ribaltare la sentenza della Uefa al TAR. E poi ci sarà una multa da pagare.
> 
> ...



E perché no, anche il malese e mr. Bee dai. Continuiamo questa giostra infinita!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Giugno 2018)

Per altro ad ottobre saremo già in decomposizione...prenderà una miseria...ebete


----------



## Cantastorie (27 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan: Le sensazioni sono negative, dagli Usa e da Milano. Commisso Milan difficilmente si farà. Li non vuole vendere perchè vuole scatenare un'asta nei prossimi mesi. Potrebbero ripresentarsi i Ricketts, Ross, *L'arabo *e perchè no anche Commisso. Il Milan fa gola a tanti.
> 
> A pagarne sarà il Milan. Il club rossonero sarà incastrato sul mercato e soprattutto dalle Uefa. Sarà difficilissimo se non impossibile ribaltare la sentenza della Uefa al TAR. E poi ci sarà una multa da pagare.
> 
> ...



magari


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Pampu7 (27 Giugno 2018)

.
[MENTION=1874]Pampu7[/MENTION] qui non si parla di giornalisti. Ultimo avvertimento.


----------



## Tell93 (27 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Goro (27 Giugno 2018)

[MENTION=3218]Goro[/MENTION] qui non si parla di giornalisti. Basta,


----------



## Montag84 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan: Le sensazioni sono negative, dagli Usa e da Milano. Commisso Milan difficilmente si farà. Li non vuole vendere perchè vuole scatenare un'asta nei prossimi mesi. Potrebbero ripresentarsi i Ricketts, Ross, L'arabo e perchè no anche Commisso. Il Milan fa gola a tanti.
> 
> A pagarne sarà il Milan. Il club rossonero sarà incastrato sul mercato e soprattutto dalle Uefa. Sarà difficilissimo se non impossibile ribaltare la sentenza della Uefa al TAR. E poi ci sarà una multa da pagare.
> 
> ...



Scusatemi, ma la tanto richiesta continuità aziendale richiesta dalla Uefa non è appena stata dimostrata dall'intervento di Elliott?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rendiamoci conto che in questo club la parte sportiva ormai non conta più nulla.
> 
> E' tutta una fiction. Che sia maledetto Silvio Berlusconi.



Ingrato... Dimentichi i 20 anni di successi.... 
Altri 10 anni minimo ci vogliono per tornare ad alti livelli. Altri 10 sono già passati... Così si va alla pari e paghiamo lo scotto del patto con il demonio


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan: Le sensazioni sono negative, dagli Usa e da Milano. Commisso Milan difficilmente si farà. Li non vuole vendere perchè vuole scatenare un'asta nei prossimi mesi. Potrebbero ripresentarsi i Ricketts, Ross, L'arabo e perchè no anche Commisso. Il Milan fa gola a tanti.
> 
> A pagarne sarà il Milan. Il club rossonero sarà incastrato sul mercato e soprattutto dalle Uefa. Sarà difficilissimo se non impossibile ribaltare la sentenza della Uefa al TAR. E poi ci sarà una multa da pagare.
> 
> ...



Questo Li è un pazzo scriteriato, nessuno accetterà le sue richieste (e comunque mi pare strano che dopo vari viaggi in America sia saltato tutto da un giorno all'altro).

Che lui versi o meno i 32, a questo punto se ne riparla comunque il prossimo anno.


----------



## Tell93 (27 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2018)

*Attenzione, leggete *----) http://www.milanworld.net/mw-non-e-un-forum-su-giornalisti-e-fonti-vt64211.html


----------



## fra29 (27 Giugno 2018)

detto che più passa e più si va completando la metamorfosi di YL in B...mi manca un pezzo, B come farebbe a "riguadagnarci" soldi tramite il cinesino?
L'unica soluzione mi pare un suo "intervento" per riprenderdi il Milan per questioni di cuore (la bella lavanderina...).

mi spiegate [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION]*e [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION]


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Giugno 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Questo Li è un pazzo scriteriato, nessuno accetterà le sue richieste (e comunque mi pare strano che dopo vari viaggi in America sia saltato tutto da un giorno all'altro).
> 
> Che lui versi o meno i 32, a questo punto se ne riparla comunque il prossimo anno.



In che senso se ne riparla il prossimo anno? Se non rifinanzia il debito entro Ottobre (fra 4 mesi), il cinese perde tutto.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Giugno 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Questo Li è un pazzo scriteriato, nessuno accetterà le sue richieste (e comunque mi pare strano che dopo vari viaggi in America sia saltato tutto da un giorno all'altro).
> 
> Che lui versi o meno i 32, a questo punto se ne riparla comunque il prossimo anno.



Li ha uno stile (nella gestione delle trattative) molto simile ad un altro individuo che conosciamo bene...chissà come mai


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan: Le sensazioni sono negative, dagli Usa e da Milano. Commisso Milan difficilmente si farà. Li non vuole vendere perchè vuole scatenare un'asta nei prossimi mesi. Potrebbero ripresentarsi i Ricketts, Ross, L'arabo e perchè no anche Commisso. Il Milan fa gola a tanti.
> 
> A pagarne sarà il Milan. Il club rossonero sarà incastrato sul mercato e soprattutto dalle Uefa. Sarà difficilissimo se non impossibile ribaltare la sentenza della Uefa al TAR. E poi ci sarà una multa da pagare.
> 
> ...



Che agonia, mamma mia. Non ho più parole ormai, sono prosciugato completamente.


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan: Le sensazioni sono negative, dagli Usa e da Milano. Commisso Milan difficilmente si farà. Li non vuole vendere perchè vuole scatenare un'asta nei prossimi mesi. Potrebbero ripresentarsi i Ricketts, Ross, L'arabo e perchè no anche Commisso. Il Milan fa gola a tanti.
> 
> A pagarne sarà il Milan. Il club rossonero sarà incastrato sul mercato e soprattutto dalle Uefa. Sarà difficilissimo se non impossibile ribaltare la sentenza della Uefa al TAR. E poi ci sarà una multa da pagare.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Salina (27 Giugno 2018)

Il passo successivo se non si accorda e vendere tutto cio che si puo vendere.


----------



## Cantastorie (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan: Le sensazioni sono negative, dagli Usa e da Milano. Commisso Milan difficilmente si farà. Li non vuole vendere perchè vuole scatenare un'asta nei prossimi mesi. Potrebbero ripresentarsi i Ricketts, Ross, L'arabo e perchè no anche Commisso. Il Milan fa gola a tanti.
> 
> A pagarne sarà il Milan. Il club rossonero sarà incastrato sul mercato e soprattutto dalle Uefa. Sarà difficilissimo se non impossibile ribaltare la sentenza della Uefa al TAR. E poi ci sarà una multa da pagare.
> 
> ...


Vado in controtendenza.
Voglio essere ottimista, secondo me nel pomeriggio, diciamo verso le 15.30, ci saranno novità positive (sempre che non arrivi prima la sentenza Uefa).
Pura sensazione personale: non ho nessun tipo di fonte, contatto e non ho sto guardando altri siti o social.


----------



## Tell93 (27 Giugno 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Vado in controtendenza.
> Voglio essere ottimista, secondo me nel pomeriggio, diciamo verso le 15.30, ci saranno novità positive (sempre che non arrivi prima la sentenza Uefa).
> Pura sensazione personale: non ho nessun tipo di fonte, contatto e non ho sto guardando altri siti o social.



La penso come te


----------



## Aron (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rendiamoci conto che in questo club la parte sportiva ormai non conta più nulla.
> 
> E' tutta una fiction. Che sia maledetto Silvio Berlusconi.



_lascerò il Milan in buone mani_

_abbiamo visionato il patrimonio di Yonghong Li, abbiamo solide garanzie_


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Giugno 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Vado in controtendenza.
> Voglio essere ottimista, secondo me nel pomeriggio, diciamo verso le 15.30, ci saranno novità positive (sempre che non arrivi prima la sentenza Uefa).
> Pura sensazione personale: non ho nessun tipo di fonte, contatto e non ho sto guardando altri siti o social.



Rimarrai deluso: oggi sarà la giornata più negativa degli ultimi 20 anni di storia del Milan. Arriverà la mazzata della Uefa e salterà ufficialmente qualsiasi trattativa societaria, tanto con il Milan non puoi sbagliarti, capita sempre il peggio.


----------



## Giangy (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan: Le sensazioni sono negative, dagli Usa e da Milano. Commisso Milan difficilmente si farà. Li non vuole vendere perchè vuole scatenare un'asta nei prossimi mesi. Potrebbero ripresentarsi i Ricketts, Ross, L'arabo e perchè no anche Commisso. Il Milan fa gola a tanti.
> 
> A pagarne sarà il Milan. Il club rossonero sarà incastrato sul mercato e soprattutto dalle Uefa. Sarà difficilissimo se non impossibile ribaltare la sentenza della Uefa al TAR. E poi ci sarà una multa da pagare.
> 
> ...



Incredibile tutto questo! Vorrà dire che prenderò una stagione dedicandomi ad altro. Non ho la minima voglia di vedere la prossima stagione il Milan lottare per la non retrocessione. Spero che a Ottobre qualcosa si muova, ma oramai è tutto finito, o quasi.


----------



## Aron (27 Giugno 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Vado in controtendenza.
> Voglio essere ottimista, secondo me nel pomeriggio, diciamo verso le 15.30, ci saranno novità positive (sempre che non arrivi prima la sentenza Uefa).
> Pura sensazione personale: non ho nessun tipo di fonte, contatto e non ho sto guardando altri siti o social.



La sentenza UEFA a questo punto è quasi scontata. 
Disintegreranno Yonghong Li. Speriamo solo che mettano a disposizione le condizioni per cui la sentenza non sia definitiva per favorire l'ingresso di un nuovo soggetto.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Giugno 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> In che senso se ne riparla il prossimo anno? Se non rifinanzia il debito entro Ottobre (fra 4 mesi), il cinese perde tutto.



A quanto ho capito non è vero che perde tutto, mantiene la parte eccedente i 380 mln dalla valutazione che farà il tribunale. Ma non sarà mai vantaggiosa come l'opzione che gli si prospettava adesso.

Credo anche che debbano passare i tempi tecnici per tutte queste pratiche. A prescindere che Elliott agisca tra 10 giorni o tra 4 mesi, si riparlerà del nuovo proprietario verso la prossima primavera.



Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Li ha uno stile (nella gestione delle trattative) molto simile ad un altro individuo che conosciamo bene...chissà come mai



Io non credo all'ipotesi del prestanome. Semplicemente sta giocando un po' d'azzardo. Magari ha veramente altre offerte vanataggiose (speriamo lo siano anche per il Milan e non solo per lui).


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Giugno 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> A quanto ho capito non è vero che perde tutto, mantiene la parte eccedente i 380 mln dalla valutazione che farà il tribunale. Ma non sarà mai vantaggiosa come l'opzione che gli si prospettava adesso.
> 
> Credo anche che debbano passare i tempi tecnici per tutte queste pratiche. A prescindere che Elliott agisca tra 10 giorni o tra 4 mesi, si riparlerà del nuovo proprietario verso la prossima primavera.
> 
> ...



Che dire, me lo auguro..


----------



## Aron (27 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> detto che più passa e più si va completando la metamorfosi di YL in B...mi manca un pezzo, B come farebbe a "riguadagnarci" soldi tramite il cinesino?
> L'unica soluzione mi pare un suo "intervento" per riprenderdi il Milan per questioni di cuore (la bella lavanderina...).
> 
> mi spiegate [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION]*e [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION]



Secondo me, Silvio oltre all'operazione lavanderia vuole tornare nel Milan da eroe. Quello che non sappiamo è se l'operazione lavanderia si è conclusa o se può durare ancora (al massimo un paio d'anni per varie ragioni). 
Fosse per lui, a breve si riprenderebbe il Milan (ricordiamoci quando ha detto "va a finire che ricompro il Milan", e ricordiamoci che lui e Fininvest sono due cose diverse, un conto è prendere il Milan da solo e un altro gestirlo con Fininvest) o al massimo entro appunto due anni.

In tutto questo, sempre a mio parere, c'è chi gli sta facendo capire (Elliott e qualcun altro) che sarebbe rischioso continuare nel suo piano. 

Ragion per cui l'unica vera speranza è rappresentata da Elliott, sia per salvare il Milan dalla sentenza UEFA (sperando che quella che potrebbe arrivare oggi sia provvisoria e non definitiva) sia per vendere definitivamente il club a un soggetto affidabile e senza legami diretti e semidiretti con l'universo Berlusconi.


----------



## Wildbone (27 Giugno 2018)

Grazie al cielo potrò godermi i Celtics in NBA il prossimo anno. Mi sa che di calcio se ne riparlerà tra 1 anno.


----------



## Cantastorie (27 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> La sentenza UEFA a questo punto è quasi scontata.
> Disintegreranno Yonghong Li. Speriamo solo che mettano a disposizione le condizioni per cui la sentenza non sia definitiva per favorire l'ingresso di un nuovo soggetto.



Dipende. Potremmo ipotizzare due scenari:
-Se dalla Uefa hanno aspettato fino ad adesso perchè volevano veramente vedere gli sviluppi della trattativa attenderanno la scadenza dell'ultimatum (purtroppo però non sappiamo l'orario). 
-Se invece il loro ritardo è pura coincidenza allora la sentenza non sarà influenzata dalla trattativa e quindi avrà o meno condizioni favorevoli all'ingresso di un socio indipendentemente da questa trattativa.

Sempre che la Uefa non abbia due sentenze pronte...


----------



## AllanX (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan: Le sensazioni sono negative, dagli Usa e da Milano. Commisso Milan difficilmente si farà. Li non vuole vendere perchè vuole scatenare un'asta nei prossimi mesi. Potrebbero ripresentarsi i Ricketts, Ross, L'arabo e perchè no anche Commisso. Il Milan fa gola a tanti.
> 
> A pagarne sarà il Milan. Il club rossonero sarà incastrato sul mercato e soprattutto dalle Uefa. Sarà difficilissimo se non impossibile ribaltare la sentenza della Uefa al TAR. E poi ci sarà una multa da pagare.
> 
> ...



Per me cambierebbe poco, se non addirittura nulla.
Innanzitutto l'ingresso di una nuova proprietà non cambierebbe nulla davanti al TAS dato che si tratta di eventi sopravvenuti che la UEFA o il TAS ad oggi non potrebbero più prendere in considerazione.
Per quanto riguarda il mercato sicuramente ci saranno stretti parametri economici da rispettare per chiunque subentri.
Infine l'interesse di Li sarebbe di vendere il Milan il più presto possibile scatenando un asta dato che se é quasi stato preso per il collo e costretto a vendere per 32 milioni di euro avrebbe molto meno potere contrattuale a vendere quando sarà con l'acqua alla gola a pochi giorni dalla scadenza del debito con Elliot.
Le ricostruzioni giornalistiche ci dicono che Commisso avrebbe dato un ultimatum a Li che il pres(tanome)idente avrebbe lasciato scadere in attesa di valutare anche altre offerte, tra cui dovrebbe esserci anche quella dei Ricketts


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Giugno 2018)

Secondo me a breve avremo moltissime news post sentenza.
Ho l'impressione che il simpatico cinese stia aspettando la sentenza (che credo sarà sospensiva) per capire che forza contrattuale avere con commisso.
E nel frattempo vede se puo cautelarsi fino ad ottobre trovando i 32 milioni.
Qualora li trovasse, luglio agosto settembre e ottobre non saranno altro che un asta alla quale Li metterà fine al momento in cui si renderà conto di non essere (o essere...) in grado di liquidare elliot.
Qualora non sia in grado, cederà al miglior offerente e si farà da parte.


----------



## Goro (27 Giugno 2018)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Incredibile tutto questo! Vorrà dire che prenderò una stagione dedicandomi ad altro. Non ho la minima voglia di vedere la prossima stagione il Milan lottare per la non retrocessione. Spero che a Ottobre qualcosa si muova, ma oramai è tutto finito, o quasi.



Vorrò vedere il numero degli abbonamenti di quest'anno...


----------



## Montag84 (27 Giugno 2018)

Si andrà al Tas con la copertura di Elliott per i 32 milioni che dimostrerà la continuità aziendale che secondo la Uefa non esiste.


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan: Le sensazioni sono negative, dagli Usa e da Milano. Commisso Milan difficilmente si farà. Li non vuole vendere perchè vuole scatenare un'asta nei prossimi mesi. Potrebbero ripresentarsi i Ricketts, Ross, L'arabo e perchè no anche Commisso. Il Milan fa gola a tanti.
> 
> A pagarne sarà il Milan. Il club rossonero sarà incastrato sul mercato e soprattutto dalle Uefa. Sarà difficilissimo se non impossibile ribaltare la sentenza della Uefa al TAR. E poi ci sarà una multa da pagare.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Goro (27 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Secondo me a breve avremo moltissime news post sentenza.
> Ho l'impressione che il simpatico cinese stia aspettando la sentenza (che credo sarà sospensiva) per capire che forza contrattuale avere con commisso.
> E nel frattempo vede se puo cautelarsi fino ad ottobre trovando i 32 milioni.
> Qualora li trovasse, luglio agosto settembre e ottobre non saranno altro che un asta alla quale Li metterà fine al momento in cui si renderà conto di non essere (o essere...) in grado di liquidare elliot.
> Qualora non sia in grado, cederà al miglior offerente e si farà da parte.



Per Lì questo è il suo picco di forza contrattuale in teoria, no? Da dopo la sentenza e dopo i 32 milioni ogni giorno che passerà e si avvicinerà Elliott dovrà rivedere al ribasso le sue richieste


----------



## Sotiris (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan: Le sensazioni sono negative, dagli Usa e da Milano. Commisso Milan difficilmente si farà. Li non vuole vendere perchè vuole scatenare un'asta nei prossimi mesi. Potrebbero ripresentarsi i Ricketts, Ross, L'arabo e perchè no anche Commisso. Il Milan fa gola a tanti.
> 
> A pagarne sarà il Milan. Il club rossonero sarà incastrato sul mercato e soprattutto dalle Uefa. Sarà difficilissimo se non impossibile ribaltare la sentenza della Uefa al TAR. E poi ci sarà una multa da pagare.
> 
> ...



Chi sta dietro a Li ha dimostrato che, anche non mettendo i soldi, la continuità aziendale è garantita.
Commisso, Ricketss, ... sono tutti specchietti per le allodole.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Giugno 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Per Lì questo è il suo picco di forza contrattuale in teoria, no? Da dopo la sentenza e dopo i 32 milioni ogni giorno che passerà e si avvicinerà Elliott dovrà rivedere al ribasso le sue richieste



Li finora è stato un rischiatutto, e ha deciso di puntare tutto su una possibile sentenza clemente.
Ad oggi non è il picco di forza contrattuale perchè giustamente Commisso non valuta appieno un milan che rischia di essere stangato e che varrebbe meno.
Riguardo la svalutazione, chiaramente non faremo mercato e il milan ad ottobre varrà molto meno rispetto ad oggi.
E ripeto, non è un male, perchè chi ha progetti seri preferisce spendere meno per l'acquisto della squadra e dirottare i soldi su strutture, management, marketing, mercato.
Secondo me aspettare ottobre vale la pena.
Il problema è se ad ottobre Li rifinanzia...


----------



## sacchino (27 Giugno 2018)

Vabbè dai sto LI lo sistema Elliot ad Ottobre.


----------



## sballotello (27 Giugno 2018)

In realtà sta provando a farle quello che gli ha chiesto la uefa. Vendere delle cose quote per saldare Elliott senza dover fare altri prestiti, il problema sta nell'ambito valutazione.. Come sempre


----------



## raffaele1968 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan: Le sensazioni sono negative, dagli Usa e da Milano. Commisso Milan difficilmente si farà. Li non vuole vendere perchè vuole scatenare un'asta nei prossimi mesi. Potrebbero ripresentarsi i Ricketts, Ross, L'arabo e perchè no anche Commisso. Il Milan fa gola a tanti.
> 
> A pagarne sarà il Milan. Il club rossonero sarà incastrato sul mercato e soprattutto dalle Uefa. Sarà difficilissimo se non impossibile ribaltare la sentenza della Uefa al TAR. E poi ci sarà una multa da pagare.
> 
> ...



Io rimango dell'idea che sia una strategia negoziale. Più si avvicina la scadenza finale Li perde capacità negoziale. Non ha senso arrivare ad Ottobre. Se non vende gli conviene rifinanziare. Secondo lui in qualche maniera i soldi li trova.... quindi ad ottobre potrebbe avere anche i 380 milioni.... a quel punto rifinanzia e poi dopo può vendere. fra qualche anno. Ovvio c'è il problema UEFA che ha intuito l'eccesso di "speculazione" nell'operazioni di Li e non è di suo gusto. Ma se riescono a sfangare la sentenza UEFA per me questi ce li teniamo per anni e spenderanno anche un bel po. Poi da dove arrivano i soldi... beh lo sa solo lui... o forse neanche lui...


----------



## Casnop (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan: Le sensazioni sono negative, dagli Usa e da Milano. Commisso Milan difficilmente si farà. Li non vuole vendere perchè vuole scatenare un'asta nei prossimi mesi. Potrebbero ripresentarsi i Ricketts, Ross, L'arabo e perchè no anche Commisso. Il Milan fa gola a tanti.
> 
> A pagarne sarà il Milan. Il club rossonero sarà incastrato sul mercato e soprattutto dalle Uefa. Sarà difficilissimo se non impossibile ribaltare la sentenza della Uefa al TAR. E poi ci sarà una multa da pagare.


Per Sky, dopo Commisso c'è solo la fine. Noi abbiamo l'impressione, al contrario, che tutto debba ancora cominciare. Ripartendo dai fatti: ad oggi, l'unico disponibile è quel comunicato del 22 giugno scorso. In attesa di altri fatti, ci teniamo stretto l'unico che abbiamo.


----------



## malos (27 Giugno 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Per Sky, dopo Commisso c'è solo la fine. Noi abbiamo l'impressione, al contrario, che tutto debba ancora cominciare. Ripartendo dai fatti: ad oggi, l'unico disponibile è quel comunicato del 22 giugno scorso. In attesa di altri fatti, ci teniamo stretto l'unico che abbiamo.



Ma speriamo....


----------



## Black (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rendiamoci conto che in questo club la parte sportiva ormai non conta più nulla.
> 
> E' tutta una fiction. Che sia maledetto Silvio Berlusconi.



.


----------



## edoardo (27 Giugno 2018)

Di tutto quello che sta accadendo dobbiamo ringraziare Silvio Berlusconi.E' vero ci ha dato tanto ma da ormai 10 anni non ha pensato più al club ma solo ai suoi interessi.Lui e il suo degno compare,denti gialli, ci hanno messi nelle mani di un.....non saprei definirlo per quanto è invisibile.Non sappiamo nulla di questo cinese,eppure il sor Silvio ci ha messo nelle sue mani.Doveva fare mercato x 150ml annui,figuariamoci,questo va racimolando un ml qua e uno la.Non voglio maledire nessuno ma ho tanta,tanta amarezza!


----------

